# sobrevaluado y subvaluado



## Ivis

Hola,

Alguien me podría ayudar con la traducción de esos dos términos financieros? 

"subvaluado" y "sobrevaluado"


Gracias,


----------



## airosa

Creo que _subvalorizado_ e _sobrevalorizado,_ pero es mejor esperar la opinión de los nativos.


----------



## vf2000

Subvalorizado e supervalorizado
Infravalorizado e ultravalorizado

Deve haver mais, porém os primeiros são os mais usados.


----------



## Ivis

obrigada aos dois, valeuzão!


----------



## Mangato

En España los términos que se utilizan financieramente son
Sobrevalorado = Tasado en un valor superior al real
Infravalorado = Considerado por un valor inferior al real. 

Son términos recogidos en el DRAE, pero esto no excluye a los que propone Airosa, que tal vez se utilicen en algún país hispano.  Aqui no son de uso corriente.
Valorizar, añade un matiz a valorar. A mi entender es aumenter el valor de una cosa, poner en valor,  emprender una acción que realce su mérito.

Estas palabras tienen un alcance más allá del financiero. Se utilizan tambien para referirse a las personas, en el sentido de fijar unas espectativas superiores o inferiores a las capacidades o atributos morales de una individuo.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal seria _'subvalorizado'_ e '_sobrevalorizado'. 'Supervalorizado' _também se diz, mas no sentido de grau superior de sobrevalorização, como se quisessemos transmitir a ideia de _'muito sobrevalorizado'_, _'excessivamente sobrevalorizado'._


----------



## airosa

Entendí que traducíamos al portugués, ahora ni sé qué pensar.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Entendí que traducíamos al portugués, ahora ni sé qué pensar.


 
Agora que diz isso é que reparei que a tradução correcta parece ser _'sub-avaliado'_ e _'sobre-avaliado' (_no original espanhol está '_valuado_' não '_valorado_' ou '_valorizado'_). Mas a tradução só pode ser para o português, porque '_subvaluado_' e '_sobrevaluado_' não são palavras portuguesas


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Agora que diz isso é que reparei que a tradução correcta parece ser _'sub-avaliado'_ e _'sobre-avaliado' (_no original espanhol está '_valuado_' não '_valorado_' ou '_valorizado'_). Mas a tradução só pode ser para o português, porque '_subvaluado_' e '_sobrevaluado_' não são palavras portuguesas


 
Outro mais a compartir a dúvida 
Sobrevaluado e subvaluado tampouco são palabras espanholas, não sei se podem ser utilissadas nalgum outro país de fala hispana.  As palavras mais próximas que conhezo são  _evaluado_  de evaluar,  valorar uma situação, os conhecimentos etc,  e _devaluado_, aquele que perdeu valor.


----------



## airosa

Carfer, _valuar_ e _valorar_ no espanhol são sinónimos. Não vejo nenhum problema em traduzi-lo ao português como _sub-_ e _sobrevalorizado_.  Só queria dizer que eu traduzia para o português, porque o post de Mangato me confundiu bastante.



			
				Mangato said:
			
		

> Son términos recogidos en el DRAE, pero esto no excluye a los que propone Airosa, que tal vez se utilicen en algún país hispano.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Carfer, _valuar_ e _valorar_ no espanhol são sinónimos. Não vejo nenhum problema em traduzi-lo ao português como _sub-_ e _sobrevalorizado_. Só queria dizer que eu traduzia para o português, porque o post de Mangato me confundiu bastante.


 
Originalmente publicado por *Mangato* 
Son términos recogidos en el DRAE, pero esto no excluye a los que propone Airosa, que tal vez se utilicen en algún país hispano.


Me refería a *sobrevalorado* e *infravalorado*. No a subvaluado y sobrevaluado, palabras que no conzco, pero que admito que puedan utilizarse.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Carfer, _valuar_ e _valorar_ no espanhol são sinónimos. Não vejo nenhum problema em traduzi-lo ao português como _sub-_ e _sobrevalorizado_. Só queria dizer que eu traduzia para o português, porque o post de Mangato me confundiu bastante.


 

Efectivamente são, a fazer fé nos dicionários. Mas em português há uma diferença, pelo menos de uso, muito pequena, é verdade, porque o resultado acaba por ser o mesmo (a definição dum valor). Num tribunal, por exemplo, o perito '_avalia_'. Ninguém se lembra de dizer que '_valoriza_', até por causa da ambiguidade (dá ideia de que está a atribuir mais valor do que o devido). Mas, quando um título está cotado no mercado acima do seu valor real, é mais frequente dizer que está '_sobrevalorizado_', ainda que '_sobreavaliado_' se entenda perfeitamente e não seja erro nenhum. Parece, pois, que '_avaliar_' está mais relacionado com o acto de estimar, de calcular do que com a situação, com o posicionamento do bem na escala de valor, este mais relacionado com '_valorizar_'. Se a diferença não for fantasia minha, reconheço que é pequena, mas, são realmente e inteiramente sinónimos?


----------



## airosa

Acho que _avaliar_ (port.) = _evaluar_ (esp.)  

_Valuar_ es otro verbo que segundo o DRAE significa o mesmo que _valorar_, ou seja, são sinónimos. Posso errar, mas me parece que estos dois últimos mais correspondem a _valorizar_ (port.) (embora também, segundo o dicionário, possam ser sinónimos de _evaluar.)_


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No Brasil o mais comum é subvalorizado e supervalorizado.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Acho que _avaliar_ (port.) = _evaluar_ (esp.)


 
Por isso sugeri traduzir por_ 'sobre-avaliado',_ sem saber, como agora sei graças ao Mangato, que '_sobrevaluar'_ não existe em espanhol.


----------



## Mangato

Uma colega nossa, a Naticruz, falou que não existem sinónimos perfeitos. Acho que tem racão. 

Embora que no espanhol evaluar, possa ter o significado de valorar, muitas vezes utilízan-se en contextos diferentes.
Valorar los daños 
Evaluar los daños

_Los estudiantes son evaluados mediante exámenes._ Ninguém diz _son valorados._ Evaluar é analisar e determinar a importância de uma coisa mediante provas sbjetivas ou objetivas.

Posso dizer a um amigo:
- _Valoro mucho tu amistad,_
mas não 
- eva_lúo mucho tu amistad_
ele ia a entender que estou a analisar seu comportamento para determinar se é bom amigo ou não
Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Carfer

Bateu no ponto exacto, Mangato. Ivis vai ter de determinar em qual dos dois sentidos é que aquelas aparentemente inexistentes palavras foram usadas.


----------



## airosa

Mangato, pero Usted no dijo nada sobre el verbo _valuar _y su derivado _valuación__ (_están en el DRAE). Y si existen éstos, por qué no pueden aparecer _sobrevaluación, sobrevaluar, sobrevaluado_? (La palabra _sobreventa_, por ejemplo, sólo aparecerá en la vigésima tercera edición. Acaso no existe?) En la red hay centenas de miles de enlaces con cualquiera de estas palabras y se usan en los mismos contextos que _valorar_.

_Evaluar _es otro cantar_._

Espero que me perdonen. No entiendo, por qué están obviando _valuar_ y sólo hablan de _evaluar_.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> Mangato, pero Usted no dijo nada sobre el verbo _valuar _y su derivado _valuación__ (_están en el DRAE). Y si existen éstos, por qué no pueden aparecer _sobrevaluación, sobrevaluar, sobrevaluado_? (La palabra _sobreventa_, por ejemplo, sólo aparecerá en la vigésima tercera edición. Acaso no existe?) En la red hay centenas de miles de enlaces con cualquiera de estas palabras y se usan en los mismos contextos que _valorar_.
> 
> _Evaluar _es otro cantar_._
> 
> Espero que me perdonen. No entiendo, por qué están obviando _valuar_ y sólo hablan de _evaluar_.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


 
Tienes razón Airosa, pero de la misma forma que unas palabras se crean otras desaparecen, primero en el uso y despues en los diccionarios. 
Valuar, sinónimo según el DRAE de valorar, es una palabra actualmente en desuso, no sé si porque lo ha perdido o porque no lo ha alcanzado, al menos en España, y me temo que si forma parte de la jerga de algunos colectivos, contables o informáticos es por una incorrecta traducción del término inglés, _value = valor_, que aparece en las plantillas informáticas, por ejemplo hojas de cálculo Excel, indicando introduzca un valor numérico. (Esto es una opinión muy discutible)

Yo puedo decir _valoro tu esfuerzo,_ pero me chirrían los oídos al decir _valúo tu esfuerzo,_ aunque gramáticalmete sea correcto_._ No sé si el verbo valuar conjugado en todos sus modos y tiempos se utiliza en algún país de habla hispana. Puede ser interesante una consulta en el Foro *Solo Español.*

En cuanto a la inclusión en próximas ediciones de los dicionarios de *sobrevaluar o subvaluar*, no tengo ninguna objección, y estoy seguro que se hará siempre que el uso cotidiano de estas palabras lo demande.

Por último, si haces el ejercicio, sin base científica alguna, de consultar en Google valuar, valorar y sus derivadas, te harás una idea aproximada del uso de cada una de  palabras.

Saludos muy cordiales, y te agradecería el tuteo. A mí me cuesta trabajo dirigirme a los foreros de otra manera.

Mangato


----------



## airosa

Mangato said:


> ...me temo que si forma parte de la jerga de algunos colectivos, contables o informáticos es por una incorrecta traducción del término inglés, _value = valor..._


También lo pensé.


Mangato said:


> Puede ser interesante una consulta en el Foro *Solo Español.*


Creo que es muy buena idea.


Mangato said:


> Por último, si haces el ejercicio, sin base científica alguna, de consultar en Google valuar, valorar y sus derivadas, te harás una idea aproximada del uso de cada una de palabras.


Lo hice y precisamente por eso dije que se utilizaban en los mismos contextos (peso, dólar, euro _sobrevaluados_ o _subvaluados _y cosas por el estilo), aunque también leí sobre Borges, García Márquez, Carlos Fuentes _sobrevaluados_. Mi impresión es que los países donde más se usa _valuar_ y sus derivados son la Argentina y México.

Saludos.


----------

